# Calling out Pscarb!



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Just need a little help (not the best at maths) with mixing and dosage.

1., GHRP-6 5MG BOTTLE

I would like to do 200mcg over 2 injections. I believe i mix 5ml bac water with the 5mg vial. That would equal 5000mcg?

If i take a 0.1mls dossage on my slin pin, that would equal 100mcg?

Which would mean one 5mg bottle taken at that level 2 a day would last 25 days.

What is the recommended time usage length? (i know you can take it for the rest of your time) but when will you notice a difference after.

Thanks


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

have you read this?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php that should help


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks yeh i read the first link not much on there about dosage, ill try the second link.

Another quick question, because the life of cjc is longer can you inject it once every other day?

probably buy it from propeptides, they claim to have 98% purity levels so it should be quite strong...

thanks


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

"A solid protocol

A solid protocol would be to use a GHRP + a GHRH analog pre-bed (to support the nightime pulse) and once or twice throughout the day.

For anti-aging, deep restful restorative sleep, the once at night dosing is all you need. For an adult aged 40+ it is enough to restore GH to youthful levels.

However for bodybuilding or fatloss or injury repair multiple dosings can be effective.

The GHRH analog can be used at 100mcg and as high as you want without problems.

The GHRP-6 can always be used at 100mcg w/o problems but a dose of 200mcg will probably be fine as well.

Again desensitization is something to keep an eye on particularly with the highest doses of GHRP-2 and all doses of Hexarelin.

So 100 - 200mcg of GHRP-6 + 100 - 500mcg+ of a GHRH analog taken together will be effective.

This may be dosed several times a day to be highly effective.

A solid approach is a bit more conservative at 100mcg of GHRP-6 + 100mcg of a GHRH analog dosed either once, twice, three or four times a day.

When dosing multiple times a day at least 3 hours should separate the administrations.

The difference is once a day dosing pre-bed will give a youthful restorative amount of GH while multiple dosing and or higher levels will give higher GH & IGF-1 levels when coupled with diet & exercise will lead to muscle gain & fatloss.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck getting 5ml in the vial lol


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

CJC-1295 was created. This compound is identical to the aforementioned modified GRF(1-29) with the addition of the amino acid Lysine which links to a non-peptide molecule known as a "Drug Affinity Complex (DAC)". This complex allows GRF(1-29) to bind to albumin post-injection in plasma and extends its half-life to that of days. If you prefer analogies think of this as a Testosterone Cypionate (i.e. long-estered)

thats why i wondering if it can be adminstered less, the propeptides site doesnt sell GRF(1-29)

Anyone know a good site for it?

thanks

http://www.peptidelabs.com/modified-grf.html

Would that be good quality?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oliverduke said:


> Just need a little help (not the best at maths) with mixing and dosage.
> 
> 1., GHRP-6 5MG BOTTLE
> 
> ...


5mg in the vial is = 5000mcg mix 2ml in the vial then every 2iu (small tick on a standard 100iu insulin pin) = 50mcg so 4iu (2 small ticks) would give you 100mcg



tommygunnz said:


> The GHRP-6 can always be used at 100mcg w/o problems but a dose of 200mcg will probably be fine as well.
> 
> Again desensitization is something to keep an eye on particularly with the highest doses of GHRP-2 and all doses of Hexarelin.
> 
> ...


this is slightly incorrect, no desensatization has been seen with GHRP6 or 2 when used at saturation dose 3-4 x day.....although you can take double the saturation dose(1mcg per kg) per shot it would not give you back double the result in fact the gain would be only approx 27% higher than saturation dose and as the dose increases the return gets smaller up to 400% where above that in one injection there is no added value.



Oliverduke said:


> CJC-1295 was created. This compound is identical to the aforementioned modified GRF(1-29) with the addition of the amino acid Lysine which links to a non-peptide molecule known as a "Drug Affinity Complex (DAC)". This complex allows GRF(1-29) to bind to albumin post-injection in plasma and extends its half-life to that of days. If you prefer analogies think of this as a Testosterone Cypionate (i.e. long-estered)
> 
> thats why i wondering if it can be adminstered less, the propeptides site doesnt sell GRF(1-29)
> 
> ...


CJC 1295 W/O Dac is identical to Mod GRF, with DAC you are correct its half life is days but this causes what as known as GH bleed (something you do not want) CJC 1295 wo DAC (does not exist anymore though) and Mod GRF 1-29 has a short life of hours and this is why it is perfect to amplify the pulse that is created by the GHRP.


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

ahh thanks a lot.

Would you see a percieved benefit over 2x a day of 100mcg each? or is it best to go 3?

Also from what i have just read its okay to get either GRF 1-29 OR CJC1295 w/o dac (its for sale on propeptides) or is it simply grf labelled as cjc

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oliverduke said:


> ahh thanks a lot.
> 
> Would you see a percieved benefit over 2x a day of 100mcg each? or is it best to go 3?
> 
> ...


the results will be obvouisly better the more jabs you do in a day, 3 will be better than 1, 5 will be better than 3 but you have to think about the fact you need 3 hrs between each shot and that you cannot eat within 20min so practicality will determine how often you can inject. 3 times per day fits in nicely with am/PWO/B4 bed......

ok CJC1295 is no longer produced as the CJC is the initials of the company that makes the peptide and they no longer exist, what you want is MOD GRF 1-29 this is being sold by websites as CJC1295 w/o DAC only because this is what it is more commonly known as but it is GRF 1-29....


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeh i thought that would be the case,

seen a lot of fuss about a site called tash? any good?

propeptides would cost me $208 for 15mg of h6 and 20mg of cjc... seems quite expensive if there Chinese copies?

thanks


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

propeptides are supposedly canadian made

good peptides dont come cheap, buying from pro peptides, ergo peptides etc, you may save money but can you be sure you are getting what you wanted?

personally i use southern research who have opened themselves to scrutiny on datbtrue and are coming out looking pretty good on US made peptides


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> propeptides are supposedly canadian made
> 
> good peptides dont come cheap, buying from pro peptides, ergo peptides etc, you may save money but can you be sure you are getting what you wanted?
> 
> personally i use southern research who have opened themselves to scrutiny on datbtrue and are coming out looking pretty good on US made peptides


what sort of prices are those? do they ship to UK easily?

thanks


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oliverduke said:


> Yeh i thought that would be the case,
> 
> seen a lot of fuss about a site called tash? any good?
> 
> ...


Last weekend you could have got that for around 140 including delivery. They had a blowout sale on. Src is a fair bit more but as said the tests on dates board are proving it to be quality stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oliverduke said:


> Yeh i thought that would be the case,
> 
> seen a lot of fuss about a site called tash? any good?
> 
> ...


no Tash are cheap and closed.....$208 is a fair price what do you want to pay $20?? you pay for what you get just buy the bloody stuff and get on with it....



Superhorse said:


> propeptides are supposedly canadian made
> 
> good peptides dont come cheap, buying from pro peptides, ergo peptides etc, you may save money but can you be sure you are getting what you wanted?
> 
> personally i use southern research who have opened themselves to scrutiny on datbtrue and are coming out looking pretty good on US made peptides


SRC are very good the only place i would get my peptides from for the simple reason Dat recommends them...


----------



## Oliverduke (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeh think ill go for prop...

Would a 3 months worth order be enough to experience benefits?

thanks


----------

